# Galveston guide bitten by shark



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I got a text a little while ago and a photo of a bad shark bite. I was told it was someone from get hooked fishin or something like that? Anyone heard anything about this..I was told that they had put the shark in the boat and that is were he was bitten Prayers to him it looked really nasty..


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Post up the pic.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

never bring a shark in the boat,NEVER. thats unless its over 200 or 300lbs for a tournament. not sure what happen, but i hope the sharks ok,just kiddin. hope the guys ok.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Think it happened last year, or at least I hope so. 

His son post on 2cool, maybe he will see this


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

It happened today. He was bitten on the leg. I saw the pic and it's nasty.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I never allow a live shark in my boat, period. For that matter cudas ain't allowed either.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Bonnethead shark are good eating and easy to handle. Mako would be worth bringing in the boat also. But for the most part let them go. Prayers for the guide!


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Well now I want to see the picture. Someone email it to me!! [email protected]


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Hooky said:


> Well now I want to see the picture. Someone email it to me!! [email protected]


GEEZ...Just post it here


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like some of you like to walk up on car wrecks to see the injured!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I've seen it as well. Not one to be posted on this forum.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I just got it texted to me too. I don't feel it's my place to post it since I'm getting it second hand, it looks pretty bad though and I'm kinda surprised by the type of shark that supposedly did it.

I'm sure the rest of the story will be out shortly from someone actually in the know.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> It happened today. He was bitten on the leg. I saw the pic and it's nasty.


Guess I am wrong, was thinking of someone else. Was not to bad, this one sounds nasty.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I would post the pic but I can't do it from my iPhone


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ewww man. That is terrible. What kind of shark?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Black tip


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Who Is the guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Ouch that is going to leave quite a mark. Prayers for a full recovery


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Dang...bad bite...is that pic of a leg/ankle or arm?

Best to the injured fellow...


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Got him behind the knee on the calf.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

REDMAN1 said:


> Who Is the guide


Anyone know?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Ouch. Hope everything turns out ok for him.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Nasty bite and I hope for the best for the victim but dont know what the big deal was about posting it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hope and pray he will recover soon.

What's going on with all these shark bites lately?:headknock


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that is a very nasty, disabling bite. Hope he will recover soon ...


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Sandbar shark, 4-5 footer.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Row vs Wade said:


> Sandbar shark, 4-5 footer.


That's the story I got too, 4ft sand shark.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What's going on with all these shark bites lately?


A law got passed that says we can't kill them anymore, well 1 a day or something stupid like that.

Thought they would have learned from the alligators; if you don't control the population the population explodes.

TH


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Anyone know?


Why? Thinking about sending him flowers?


----------



## FISHYP (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Man!!! They sure do some damage quick. Prayers sent for a full recovery


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

bentup said:


> Why? Thinking about sending him flowers?


Dumb, but whatever!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Hope and pray he will recover soon.
> 
> What's going on with all these shark bites lately?:headknock


The Asians are depleting our oceans at an alarming rate and the food chain has been broken. They take anything and everything that swims. That is not to say that all nations don't play a part, but there are so many Asians and it takes a lot of food to keep them fed. Sharks used to have fish for food, but those fish are no longer in the water, so the sharks go looking for other things to eat.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope he does not loose his leg..prayers for his recovery


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Amen, prayers for our fellow fisherman, God Bless.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers for a good recovery.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

That's going to take a bunch of stiches to close up. Hopefully they filleted, grilled, and ate that shark so that he got the chance to bite him back. Prayers for a swift recovery.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't believe we went "racial" on a shark bite thread.
Maybe I missed the satire??

Â©


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> The Asians are depleting our oceans at an alarming rate and the food chain has been broken. They take anything and everything that swims. That is not to say that all nations don't play a part, but there are so many Asians and it takes a lot of food to keep them fed. Sharks used to have fish for food, but those fish are no longer in the water, so the sharks go looking for other things to eat.


Not true... but kinda funny.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

born to fish said:


> Not true... but kinda funny.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I did laugh at this but that was messed up.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is a terrible bite. Prayers sent..


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. That looks nasty.



spurgersalty said:


> I can't believe we went "racial" on a shark bite thread.
> Maybe I missed the satire??
> 
> Â©


Agreed with the above comment.

Let's see -- Fisherman brings live 4 ft shark in boat, shark defends itself and bites fisherman, but its the whole nationality of Asian peoples fault.

I'm going to have to ponder this a bit over my breaksfast consisting of sharkfin soup and Jasmine tea.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery. That looks nasty.
> 
> Agreed with the above comment.
> 
> ...


I think if you READ what was posted, he was answering the WHY ALL THE SHARK BITES post. Are you going to say the asians are not catching every thing they can and sharks are looking for some thing to eat. I not about one shark. How many shark bites on the TX coast TIS year.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery. That looks nasty.
> 
> Agreed with the above comment.
> 
> ...


Exactly. He brought the shark in the boat. This didn't happen in the water.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Six million sharks are killed yearly for whatever that is worth....

Mostly by Asians trying to maintain a woody

:biggrin:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> A law got passed that says we can't kill them anymore, well 1 a day or something stupid like that.
> 
> Thought they would have learned from the alligators; if you don't control the population the population explodes.
> 
> TH


Are you serious?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> The Asians are depleting our oceans at an alarming rate and the food chain has been broken. They take anything and everything that swims. That is not to say that all nations don't play a part, but there are so many Asians and it takes a lot of food to keep them fed. Sharks used to have fish for food, but those fish are no longer in the water, so the sharks go looking for other things to eat.





spurgersalty said:


> I can't believe we went "racial" on a shark bite thread.
> Maybe I missed the satire??
> 
> Â©





GeauxGet'Er said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery. That looks nasty.
> 
> Agreed with the above comment.
> 
> ...


Well. Since On the Hook brought it up we can't leave out all those illegal mescans down south out of SPI. lol. Shark AND snapper slayers.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Pray all goes well for him and healing. Looks very bad.
But bringing sharks in the boat of any size is always Sketchy. Even the small ones seem to be pretty strong and can flip on you quick.
We have brought a few in for pics, but most of the time I just try to get hook out or cut line without bringing them in the boat.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> Six million sharks are killed yearly for whatever that is worth....


Good! :slimer:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> Six million sharks are killed yearly for whatever that is worth....
> 
> Mostly by Asians trying to maintain a woody
> 
> :biggrin:


You owe me a new keyboard. LMAO! :rotfl:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The correct spelling is...messkin.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Good! :slimer:


Good? If you don't like sharks, stay out of their home.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

lordbater said:


> Good? If you don't like sharks, stay out of their home.


Are you "burping" the shark in that pic?

Â©


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Good? If you don't like sharks, stay out of their home.


No. Mind your own business.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you "burping" the shark in that pic?
> 
> Â©


no, tried to bring him back to life, some idiot threw him in a tidal pool because he was "tired of sharks tearing his line up"
Oddly enough, he had a near term pup when I cleaned him..



MEGABITE said:


> No. Mind your own business.


It's a public forum, if you don't want people in your business keep it to yourself.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

lordbater said:


> It's a public forum, if you don't want people in your business keep it to yourself.


I changed my mind, make a fool out of yourself all you want, just like usual. haha


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

On The Hook said:


> The Asians are depleting our oceans at an alarming rate and the food chain has been broken. They take anything and everything that swims. That is not to say that all nations don't play a part, but there are so many Asians and it takes a lot of food to keep them fed. Sharks used to have fish for food, but those fish are no longer in the water,* so the sharks go looking for other things to eat.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I for one am helping the shark population. Just last weekend they ate 2 huge endangered snappers i threw back. I would have helped revive the poor snapper but i was scared to stick my hands in the water with so many sharks around.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Fool? you must have me confused with someone else. I will concede I may have misunderstood your post if you care to enlighten me..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lordbater said:


> Oddly enough, *he* had a near term pup when I cleaned *him*..


Is there something about shark reproduction I don't understand?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

lordbater said:


> no, tried to bring him back to life, some idiot threw him in a tidal pool because he was "tired of sharks tearing his line up"
> Oddly enough, he had a near term pup when I cleaned him..


WOW!!!

So the males are now carrying the babies???? That settles it, I'm not eating any more shark. Just because I look pregnant doesn't mean I want to be!:biggrin:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Several species including black tips are can reproduce asexually. They suspect lots of species are, but it's not known for sure. Females can also reproduce asexually, but they still carry a full load.

A male can produce 1 pup.

A


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Is there something about shark reproduction I don't understand?


No but there is a whole lot about reproduction in general that he doesn't understand....which may be a good thing if he's carrying a shark like that! You may think she was dead then wham!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

lordbater said:


> Several species including black tips are can reproduce asexually. They suspect lots of species are, but it's not known for sure. Females can also reproduce asexually, but they still carry a full load.
> 
> A male can produce 1 pup.
> 
> A


It is true that they believe certain types of sharks can reproduce asexually but i don't think males can have a baby! Your going to have to produce some supporting documentation on this one before anybody believes that!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

fom a friend;;

Capt for get hooked charters. about 4 1/2 ft sandbar shark in boat. heard it would not let go and deckhand drove boat in from jetties to yacht basin with shark still holding on.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well that is the biggest line of horse **** I have personally ever heard. 
Go back to remedial biology class, you may be confusing grouper that actually change sex with age/size (Hermaphroditic) with some screwed up bs you saw on a "real" documentary during shark week.



lordbater said:


> Several species including black tips are can reproduce asexually. They suspect lots of species are, but it's not known for sure. Females can also reproduce asexually, but they still carry a full load.
> 
> A male can produce 1 pup.
> 
> A


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You guys are killing me with these trying to one up the other post........

Prayer for him, looks like a long recovery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It makes me cringe when I see some of these pictures with people handling sharks improperly while posing for pictures. They are lightning fast, strong and when they bite its not pretty. Your hands are better off on top of the head just behind the eyes where you can get a grip. Grabbing a shark by the tail is a huge no-no and squatting down just to the side of ones head is not a good idea either. 
I hope he heals up quickly without complications later. It can happen to anyone.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, he always has some kind of BS James



James Howell said:


> Well that is the biggest line of horse **** I have personally ever heard.
> Go back to remedial biology class, you may be confusing grouper that actually change sex with age/size (Hermaphroditic) with some screwed up bs you saw on a "real" documentary during shark week.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It was a transgender shark. It migrated from Californa


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sharks pizz thru their skin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Freakin Shark Week...


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Who is the guide ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> Sharks pizz thru their skin.


well so do i, the last inch or two.:rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

prayers for a full recovery. 

all ethnicities poach fish. white people are less obvious about it and tend to take more prized game fish. 

and how the asian race is to blame for the capts unfortunate shark bite i will never figure out.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe the man was confused as to what asexual is.

_In the absence of males, females are also capable of asexual reproduction._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacktip_shark


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Prayers for a painless recovery. He will have a long road to get those muscles functional again.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sure if he was a guide he put the shark in the boat, we all know that all the people the guides take out know better than to boat a thrashing shark, NO shark but a 6' ribbon fish between your legs while sitting gets almost as scarry as a boated stingray. just nowhere the damage, prayers sent to him and his family as they too have to deal with it.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Got a text from my nephew, who is a guide, and said it was Capt Chad with "Get Hooked Charters" who is now known as get bit charters. All the best to him.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://www.gethookedfishingcharter.com/

If this is them, it looks like they bring lots of big sharks to the dock.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang hate to see that and wish you a speedy recover, but didn't you guys just watch Shark Week and learn anything? I won't let them in my boat either...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

You best know what your doing before putting a shark in the boat. People I know are catching big bulls in a cove in west bay, taking a pic and releasing them. After all its just a shark. Long recovery ahead.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> The Asians are depleting our oceans at an alarming rate and the food chain has been broken. They take anything and everything that swims. That is not to say that all nations don't play a part, but there are so many Asians and it takes a lot of food to keep them fed. Sharks used to have fish for food, but those fish are no longer in the water, so the sharks go looking for other things to eat.


I wish they would open their eyes and see the damage they are doing to the food chain.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Said no shark ever 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

capt. david said:


> You best know what your doing before putting a shark in the boat. People I know are catching big bulls in a cove in west bay, taking a pic and releasing them. After all its just a shark. Long recovery ahead.


I like when people grab them by the tail and try to pull them up on the side of the boat then get splashed after it goes ape<poopoo>, hahaha.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> I wish they would open their eyes and see the damage they are doing to the food chain.


Bwaaahaaahaaa!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I regularly put them in the boat, but not before I bust a cap in his head.


----------

